
EPA photos show what US looked like before pollution regulation - georgecmu
http://www.businessinsider.com/photos-america-before-epa-documerica-2017-10/#pollution-in-industrial-cities-like-cleveland-ohio-was-particularly-severe-9
======
mikestew
The part that I don’t understand is that just about everyone involved with the
current administration, as well as many of those who voted for it, are old
enough to remember. I’m certainly old enough to remember a smoggy L. A., a
dead Lake Erie with rotting, dead fish on the shore, and companies that just
dumped their toxic shit wherever they liked. The pictures just don’t it
justice, especially that it was just _everywhere_ you went in comparison
today.

And yet despite being old enough to remember, those responsible for current
policy, and those that vote for them, want to return to those times. I
just...don’t...get it.

